# Yoda Gives Driving Directions



## Jade Tigress (Jul 14, 2010)

So does Han Solo and Darth Vadar, and more.



> In "The Empire  Strikes Back," Jedi master Yoda scolded his student, Luke Skywalker,  for not properly listening to instructions. It's nice to know that a  GPS device incorporating Yoda's voice will be equally as ornery to  stubborn drivers who feel they don't need directions.





> TomTom, a company that makes global-positioning devices, recently signed  a licensing deal with Lucasfilm to use three "Star Wars"  character voices (Han Solo will be the fourth in August) in an effort to  get drivers to their destination in the safest and nerdiest way  possible.





> "I find your lack of faith disturbing," the voice of Darth Vader warns  drivers who miss their turn. "Take the third left - it may be our only  hope," pleads C-3P0. For that special someone who feels that a pristine  collection of mint-on-card original "Star Wars" action figures isn't  enough to ensure that dating will be difficult, this announcement is  truly a godsend.



Article.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the idea of this. I just don't go anywhere. What would be really neat, is if after you downloaded a few of these, you could set the voice to random, one turn could be Darth Vader, the next, Snoop Dogg, after that, someone else...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2010)

Big Don said:


> I love the idea of this. I just don't go anywhere. What would be really neat, is if after you downloaded a few of these, you could set the voice to random, one turn could be Darth Vader, the next, Snoop Dogg, after that, someone else...


 
HAL from 2001: A Space Odyssey 

"Just where do you think your going Dave"


----------



## Big Don (Jul 14, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> HAL from 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 
> "Just where do you think your going Dave"


Exactly! That would be a riot.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Exactly! That would be a riot.


 

Oh sure its all fun and games until your GPS locks you out of the car and says

"Dave, this trip can serve no purpose anymore. Goodbye"


----------



## Omar B (Jul 14, 2010)

I saw this article yesterday and I'm actually tempted to get it for my Garmin.  But I really would prefer C3P0.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I saw this article yesterday and I'm actually tempted to get it for my Garmin. But I really would prefer C3P0.


 
The first GPS I bought might as well have been R2D2, at least then there would have been a good reason for me getting lost since I would not be able to understand it. Not the reality which was the DAMN GPS being wrong.

Take your next right...THERE IS NO RIGHT!!!!
Bear left and merge onto route..... There is no left to merge to... that is unless you want me to merge with that TREE!!!!!

It made me go back to using maps


----------



## Omar B (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like you got yourself a nice piece o' crap huh.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh come on, nobody wants one with K.I.T.T.?


----------



## d1jinx (Jul 15, 2010)

and if you drive into the "bad" part of town...

"Danger, Danger Will Robinson Danger"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 15, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a nice piece o' crap huh.


 
Yup, my wife returned it and got a different GPS from an entirely different company. Moral of the story, never buy a GPS from Radio Shack.

So far the new one has been ok but I still prefer maps


----------

